# Engine info



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just bought a 94 chevy k1500 but the person I bought it from said there is a rebuilt motor put in it, but doesn't know the year?? How do I find this information, it is a 8cyl.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Did he buy the rebuild from a supplier such as a national parts store? If it is say a 350 cid it could be from any year possibly from the last 20-30 years. There are engine codes on the block, not sure where on the Chevy blocks, that can tell you the year it was built.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's what I need to know? Is where to look for these codes on the block????


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... The block Castin' number is on the bellhousin' flange, behind the left head,...

The original block stampin's are on the block's deck, just ahead of the right head,...
Though, if the block was decked, the stamped numbers are now Gone,....

Donno why yer askin', as the new motor, most likely uses all the accessories off the original '94 motor,...


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

It originally was a 5.7 do you think they put that same liter in or went to a 5.3??


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

bostonwindows30 said:


> It originally was a 5.7 do you think they put that same liter in or went to a 5.3??


Yes to both


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

bostonwindows30 said:


> It originally was a 5.7 do you think they put that same liter in or went to a 5.3??


Ayuh,.... I imagine it's a 5.0l or another 5.7l, as the 5.3l is a very, _*Very*_ different motor,....


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Most likely its just a replacement 350, no reason to downgrade to a 305 (unless he got a screamin' deal on one). Upgrading to a 5.3 is such a big and complicated project that if he knew enough to do it, he'd know everything about it.

The only reason it would matter is if you are in a really strict smogging state (like California), you can only put in a replacement engine that is either the same model year as the truck or newer. That is to say, if the truck is a 94, you can't put a block from a 93 in it, even though they're identical. I kinda doubt the state inspector would ding you on it, though. Of course, Washington doesn't have a state inspection, so I can't speak to that part of it.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mort- thank you perfect...


----------

